# ** wet look tyre shine **



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm looking for a nice thin, easy to spread, but long lasting tyre shine.

Would like it to be glossy and wet looking, but not sling.

I already have Megs Endurance gel, endurance spray, Hot shine, CG extreme shine, CG trim gel, CG silk shine, Autosmart finish, Armourall xtreme gel, megs #38. PB natural look

I have access to Autosmart rep and obviously the traders on here.

The megs endurance spray is my favorite just now for lasting, but doesn't give the wet glossy shine I want.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Have a look at the FK #350 - review here...

Although it's water based, stick with it. Longevity will improve with continuous
usage. Note: It will always look better the next day...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

AS Highstyle :thumb:


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

Autobrites tyre gloss is good and long lasting.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I have Autosmart Finish. Its good for arches and also tyres in the summer with it being water based.

I find some water based dressing 'spot' abit if rain/water gets on them.

Is Highshine an easy to spread liquid?


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

agreed that finish "streaks" when rained on!

Yeah mate very easy either "paint" on or spray some onto a shoe polishing spounge and wipe round (i prefer the second technique)

Actually just went and applied some to my car after my first post in this thread :lol:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Chrissyronald said:


> agreed that finish "streaks" when rained on!
> 
> Yeah mate very easy either "paint" on or spray some onto a shoe polishing spounge and wipe round (i prefer the second technique)
> 
> Actually just went and applied some to my car after my first post in this thread :lol:


Got any pics of it in action???


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Not got my phone, Might be able to take a pic from the ipad and upload.

Leave it with me mate :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Crappy photos of the van wearing highstyle mate :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

pinnacle black onyx

very wet,long lasting as well

but as with all tyre treatment

give the wall of the tyre a really good scrub and clean,that way you will get the best out of any product you choose to use


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Chrissyronald said:


> Crappy photos of the van wearing highstyle mate :thumb:


That looks good. Might try and get some to test of the rep. :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

steve from wath said:


> pinnacle black onyx
> 
> very wet,long lasting as well
> 
> ...


I'll have look into it.

One good thing about the water based stuff is less build up and easier to clean off.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Chrissyronald said:


> Crappy photos of the van wearing highstyle mate :thumb:


Looks good, Nice deep sheen from the side walls, I like it :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's mine, guess the dressing :-


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Megs endurance


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> Here's mine, guess the dressing :-
> 
> View attachment 26058


Well?? Whats the dressing?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Here's mine, guess the dressing :-
> 
> View attachment 26058


Looks like you have used the spare, incase it goes wrong and it looks like its been a spray on one so going for Asda tyre black


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> Looks like you have used the spare, incase it goes wrong and it looks like its been a spray on one so going for Asda tyre black


Man, I better not the say the words on here, might get a telling off from DW 

This is cracked me up, Asda Tyre Black, it's really made me laugh out loud on here :lol: Topman :thumb:

It's Asda Smart price :thumb:


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone use AG Tyre Dressing? That is what I have but it doesn't seem to last long and I am not sure ho wit compares to other products.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Man, I better not the say the words on here, might get a telling off from DW
> 
> This is cracked me up, Asda Tyre Black, it's really made me laugh out loud on here :lol: Topman :thumb:
> 
> It's Asda Smart price :thumb:


Is it worth a try?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

TarkMalbot said:


> Anyone use AG Tyre Dressing? That is what I have but it doesn't seem to last long and I am not sure ho wit compares to other products.


Hi, yes i used to use it, still have some left, good in summer but when the roads are wet etc lasts only a few days.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Man, I better not the say the words on here, might get a telling off from DW
> 
> This is cracked me up, Asda Tyre Black, it's really made me laugh out loud on here :lol: Topman :thumb:
> 
> It's Asda Smart price :thumb:


So i was correct with my guess :lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

TarkMalbot said:


> Anyone use AG Tyre Dressing? That is what I have but it doesn't seem to last long and I am not sure ho wit compares to other products.


Your right it doesn't last long and it's one of the worst AG products imo.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Just got some Autosmart Smart Shine to try from guy in my work. Any good??

I'll get some Highstyle from ebay to try too. Don't want to buy 5ltrs and not like it.


----------

